# most basic techniques of Jun Fan JKD?



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 3, 2006)

hello. I am a complete beginner in the world of JKD and MMA. however my BJJ friends recommend me to learn a little Jun Fan JKD because "it will make my karate much better".

My sensei is good friends with a JKD instructor (under Mr. Burton Richardson) who lives here in Indones, and this instructor (Mr. Yuri Amadin) are willing to teach us a little JKD.

I just like to ask a question to all you knowledgeable people in MT's JKD section:

What are the most basic techniques of Jun Fan JKD? how many stances, kicks, punches? Is it possible to learn them in a year?

thank you!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

It's on the spectrum from Wing Chun to JKD. Lots of trapping, Wing Chun style, but some boxing. (Some people distinguish Jun Fan Kickboxing from Jun Fan Gung Fu.) 

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3408
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25208
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23565

The first link has a JFGF curriculum.

I study under an instructor who teaches concepts from WC/JFGF/JKD in a single class. It's interesting!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 4, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It's on the spectrum from Wing Chun to JKD. Lots of trapping, Wing Chun style, but some boxing. (Some people distinguish Jun Fan Kickboxing from Jun Fan Gung Fu.)
> 
> See also:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3408
> ...


 
Thank you very much! The first link has everything I need! You're the best bro


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 12, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> hello. I am a complete beginner in the world of JKD and MMA. however my BJJ friends recommend me to learn a little Jun Fan JKD because "it will make my karate much better".
> 
> My sensei is good friends with a JKD instructor (under Mr. Burton Richardson) who lives here in Indones, and this instructor (Mr. Yuri Amadin) are willing to teach us a little JKD.
> 
> ...


 
Why do you have to limitate your JKD study to a year?
For me this is a style that really grows on you  
We study techniques from BJJ, Wing-tsun, Boxe, Full contact, kick boxing, traditional kung-fu, Filipino kali, escrimia...There are so many things to learn that you just can't get the feeling of what is really JKD in only a year


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 12, 2006)

Goodfella said:
			
		

> Why do you have to limitate your JKD study to a year?
> For me this is a style that really grows on you
> We study techniques from BJJ, Wing-tsun, Boxe, Full contact, kick boxing, traditional kung-fu, Filipino kali, escrimia...There are so many things to learn that you just can't get the feeling of what is really JKD in only a year


 
I know that, and that's the problem 

Because JKD has so much crosstraining in it, it's like a whole new world, an open encyclopedia of armed and unarmed combat.

Traditional guys like me likes to have a good foundation first, using basic techniques, and experiment with advanced stuff later. 

If something is too complicated and takes more than one year to learn, then it's not basic anymore, isn't it?


----------



## joeygil (Jan 17, 2006)

If you're into more traditional stuff, I would suggest looking for a curriculum based on "Original JKD" or "Jun Fan JKD" as they may be more what you're looking for.


I've been focusing on Jun Fan JKD for the past year and a half or so, and have enjoyed in immensely.  Prior to this, I was studying with more of the "modern" stuff incorporated

Both are good, but it's been really weird for me training high kicks (something I feel uncomfortable doing fighting or even sparring).


----------



## joeygil (Jan 17, 2006)

I wanted to add in response to how many "stances."

At most places, especially in regards to "OJKD" the main stance taught would be the bai jong stance.  

Feet are about shoulder length apart, with one (usually the right) in front of the other, with the lead foot/knee slightly turned in (to protect the groin), and the rear heel off the ground.  Knees are bent, and the hip should be "tucked" a bit.  

Shoulders are usually at about 45, with the rear hand up near the cheek, chin or a bit forward covering the center-line, and lead hand partially extended (compared to a typical boxing stance) to more easily bridge the gap.

I've seen variations on this, especially with the angle of the front foot.


You mention your instructor would be under Burton Richardson.  I've heard he has incorporated some of the Silat stances in his interpretation of JKD to compensate for the low line fighting.  So you may expect to see the "Silo" (I think) position from Indonesian Silat.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you very much Joeygil for the information! Especially about the stances! Many thanks!

I am yet to train with Mr. Amadin (Burton Richardson's representative), but we had some discussions about the basic JKD techniques, and he said that JKD basics are meant to be simple, direct and effective. For example "Instead of exchanging punches and blocks, why not intercept opponent's attack by kicking him on the shin while he is about to launch a punch?", things like that


----------



## kroh (Jan 25, 2006)

http://ewmaa.com/progressionpacks.html

Excellent book with a lot of the basics fully illustrated.  It will not replace an instructor but will help you jog the memory when taking your first steps into JKD.

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you Kroh! I am opening the page right now!


----------



## kroh (Jan 26, 2006)

My pleasure sir.  Let me know if you need anymore info and I can probably send you in the right direction.

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## joeygil (Jan 30, 2006)

I also recommend Chris Kent's books - Jeet Kune Do: From A to Z volumes 1 and 2.  If you can't find that, he also coauthored (along with Tim Tackett) the older and less comprehensive book, The Jeet Kune Do Textbook.

I highly recommend these as "technique books"


----------



## AngeltheRoblesCKD (Nov 14, 2021)

arnisador said:


> It's on the spectrum from Wing Chun to JKD. Lots of trapping, Wing Chun style, but some boxing. (Some people distinguish Jun Fan Kickboxing from Jun Fan Gung Fu.)
> 
> See also:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3408
> ...


Hello art friend. I wanted to tell you that I wanted to enter that page and I can't because 404 comes out. Greetings brother of art.


----------



## geezer (Nov 23, 2021)

AngeltheRoblesCKD said:


> Hello art friend. I wanted to tell you that I wanted to enter that page and I can't because 404 comes out. Greetings brother of art.





AngeltheRoblesCKD said:


> Hello art friend. I wanted to tell you that I wanted to enter that page and I can't because 404 comes out. Greetings brother of art.


You do realize that you are responding to 16 year old posts.... few, if any of those people are still around on the forum anymore...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2021)

este es un foro web de habla inglesa (this is an English speaking web forum)

MT Rules

*4.18 Language:*

MartialTalk is a United States based forum; As such all posts must be primarily in English.

While we respect the fact that many people are fluent in several foreign languages, this is an English-speaking community, and that is the standard that everyone is expected to follow.

Posts that discuss foreign language terms are fine, as long as the discussion of such terms is carried out mostly in English, and such terms are translated in a verifiable manner.

Posts that are written entirely, or mostly, in a language other than English will be removed.


----------



## caped crusader (Nov 24, 2021)

This is the only problem i have with JKD... every teacher teaches his own ideas, which might be good or very bad.  There must be Ground rule basics though even in JKD.


----------



## AngeltheRoblesCKD (Nov 24, 2021)

AngeltheRoblesCKD said:


> Hola, sí, pero no salí antes creo, y ahí no lo vi bien porque no se notaba. ¿Tiene ALGUNA PÁGINA PARA VER ALGUNOS NIVELES DE JKD? ¿Y sigues entrenando a jkd? eres sifu hoy? gracias por responderme.





AngeltheRoblesCKD said:


> Hello art friend. I wanted to tell you that I wanted to enter that page and I can't because 404 comes out. Greetings brother of art.


Hello, yes, but I did not go out before I think, and there I did not see it well because it was not noticeable. DO YOU HAVE A PAGE TO SEE SOME LEVELS OF JKD? And are you still training jkd? are you sifu today? thanks for answering me.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 29, 2021)

caped crusader said:


> This is the only problem i have with JKD... every teacher teaches his own ideas, which might be good or very bad.  There must be Ground rule basics though even in JKD.



Yes.  There's only one rule, and it covers everything.


----------



## Blackfoot (Feb 19, 2022)

basics


----------

